# detroit zoo



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Just wanted to share something I caught on the news yesterday that kinda irked me...I don't hunt wolves, I hunt waterfowl and the occasional rabbit...but, it really bugs me when the legal hunting of any game is portrayed as a negative thing. When the gentleman from the zoo, while speaking on the hunting of wolves in michigan says, "WE think that's an awful idea", it leads me to believe that this is not only his opinion, but the opinion of the detroit zoo. i've enjoyed visits to the zoo in the past, as i'm sure many have. And it's their prerogative if they want to be anti-hunting- that's their right...but it's my right to decide where I spend my money, and no more will be spent on visits to the zoo.
http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/29375246/detroit-zoo-all-about-the-new-wolf-exhibit?clienttype=generic&mobilecgbypass
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

You are only hurting yourself by not going to the zoo.

Do realize that at any given time while you are at the zoo or anywhere else in this world for that matter, that people will have difference of opinion. All of them!!!

With your attitude, you better just stay home.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I did a little looking into it...apparently the director of the zoo accepts hsus money and was an outspoken proponent of the anti - wolf hunting campaign.

I'm all for individuals and private organizations having their own opinions and supporting what ever agenda(s) they want, whether I agree with them or not.

But-We're not talking about a private organization or individual here, the detroit zoo is publicly funded thru millages from Wayne, Macomb, & oakland counties. It should have no business getting involved on one side or another of any political issue, including it's apparent anti-hunting agenda. 

Again just my opinion. But I find it appalling. As a hunter myself, I wouldn't give them a dime...if I was a hunter who lived in 1 of those three counties, i'd be extra pissed that my tax dollars are going to a group that's out to peel away your hunting rights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> I did a little looking into it...apparently the director of the zoo accepts hsus money and was an outspoken proponent of the anti - wolf hunting campaign.
> 
> I'm all for individuals and private organizations having their own opinions and supporting what ever agenda(s) they want, whether I agree with them or not.
> 
> ...


You are correct. Public funds are just that; non political. I would write them a letter expressing your concern and tell others to do the same.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

RMH said:


> You are only hurting yourself by not going to the zoo.
> 
> Do realize that at any given time while you are at the zoo or anywhere else in this world for that matter, that people will have difference of opinion. All of them!!!
> 
> With your attitude, you better just stay home.



Go to the Toledo Zoo, it's much better than the near ghetto Detroit Zoo.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Go to the Toledo Zoo, it's much better than the near ghetto Detroit Zoo.


I been around here so long Mike I am numb to the ghetto-ness.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Go to the Toledo Zoo, it's much better than the near ghetto Detroit Zoo.


Totally agree. Members of the Toledo Zoo and it is one of the top Zoo's In the country. Plus, they have wolves in the perfect environment, caged.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Warrenwaterfowler, Not an attack on you! just to make that clear. And yes I hunt deer and upland birds, rabbits, I own 2 hunting German shorthairs, No ducks for me to much work at my age. It's a Zoo Dude, Theirs not a zoo anywhere thats going to {openly support hunting} for Christ sake! And yes I voted in favor of the millage to help the zoo, And yes they do accept hsus money every zoo does!! Where do you think the hsus try's to place it's exotic cats, reptiles ect confiscated from bone headed people and smugglers who think I got to have one of those! Until they can't handle it anymore? The Zoo's are networked together for animals they need or are looking for that's how they place alot of these exotics, They all work together. That's much better then them being released into the wild. Look at the problems they have in Florida with Anaconda's in the everglades,Those snakes have decimated the natural flora that lived their,They were released by people that were tired of them. They say you can't even find a raccoon, That once thrived there. Just saying. Jaa


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Just wanted to share something I caught on the news yesterday that kinda irked me...I don't hunt wolves, I hunt waterfowl and the occasional rabbit...but, it really bugs me when the legal hunting of any game is portrayed as a negative thing. When the gentleman from the zoo, while speaking on the hunting of wolves in michigan says, "WE think that's an awful idea", it leads me to believe that this is not only his opinion, but the opinion of the detroit zoo. i've enjoyed visits to the zoo in the past, as i'm sure many have. And it's their prerogative if they want to be anti-hunting- that's their right...but it's my right to decide where I spend my money, and no more will be spent on visits to the zoo.
> http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/2...olf-exhibit?clienttype=generic&mobilecgbypass
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understand your opinion completely. But you have to realize that pretty much every person that works or volunteers at the zoo will be against hunting. They are a different breed of people that will never understand our point of view.

I was once looking at a large exotic snake at the detroit zoo. A volunteer worker they call the friends of the zoo came over to tell me about the snake. He went on to tell me what zoo it was born at and how many brothers and sisters it had. He told me the name of all 8 siblings and what zoo they were currently at. He went on and on with more insignificant information than I could possibly remember. He was a nice guy but really odd.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

JAA said:


> They all work together. That's much better then them being released into the wild. Look at the problems they have in Florida with Anaconda's in the everglades,Those snakes have decimated the natural flora that lived their,They were released by people that were tired of them. They say you can't even find a raccoon, That once thrived there.


Hmmm. Can't find a raccoon. Think anacondas can survive in southern Michigan?


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

JAA said:


> And yes they do accept hsus money every zoo does!! Where do you think the hsus try's to place it's exotic cats, reptiles ect confiscated from bone headed people and smugglers who think I got to have one of those! Until they can't handle it anymore?


You do realize that HSUS has nothing to do with local animal shelters, right? HSUS is an extremist animal rights organization. If they were able to ban hunting/trapping/fishing, the very next groups they would turn against would be zoos and pet owners.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

*Montcalm Shelter Receives Failing Marks *

*February 26, 2009*
Oh but the H.S.U.S. does influence local goin's ons. And politics right here.
....










(Never mind the fact that Stanton is in Montcalm Co..such a kindness to be there from a neighboring county to inspect a facility.)
After touring the Stanton shelter Feb. 18, the Humane Society of Kent County's medical director graded the shelter a 2 out of 5 during her hour long assessment at Wednesday's animal shelter ad hoc committee meeting. This is the same shelter that has a contract with class b dealer, R&R Research, that was set to expire at the end of January 2009. Instead, the county commissioners voted to extend the contract for another six months and form the committee to examine the contract.
([email protected] paid for animals to conduct experiments on. A long debated money maker for the county. Imagine that may be part of the hsus involvement?)


My partner went to the meeting in the link below.
Despite the challenges of keeping up with when which meeting was going to address the proposal.
The public/dog owners showing up was a surprise to some...
It took coordination and more or would have been without the input that was presented.
I don't know if the following scheduled meeting went as scheduled, or the results.
Too pissed and done breeding after a decade, so score one for the opposition.
Should they demand a full time outdoor lodging facility for my dogs they will receive a kiss my foot.
Who influenced the decision to propose such an ordinance? Ask the animal control employee who came up with it, with help from whom, and what organisation that whom is representing.
No biggie right?, it just means building a facility for keeping dogs outdoors regardless of breed and limiting amount of dogs a breeder may own.
When requesting a kennel licence here years ago the response was, "you are just trying to save money on the cost of individual licences." W.T.H. ?

http://thedailynews.cc/2015/03/11/dog-owners-speak-out-against-montcalm-county-kennel-ordinance/


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

I read the article, and I still don't see the HSUS involvement. 

Humane Society of Kent County is not the same as HSUS.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

My apologies for adding another link.
You are correct in their being separate entities.
They do share commonalities and communication and similar goals.
How often they join/help each other I don't have data on but they do, with the H.S.U.S. assuming a parent role, vs being an actual parent.
http://www.humanesociety.org/animal...SUS_local_shelters.html?credit=web_id80918448


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

HSUS and its state branches operated animal shelters in Waterford, Virginia, Salt Lake City Utah, and Boulder, Colorado, and elsewhere, during the 1960s, and part of the 1970s.[29] From the early 1960s onward, HSUS worked to promote the most humane methods possible for euthanasia of animals in shelters, using its Waterford, Virginia animal shelter as a model for best practices in this area.[30]

(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Society_of_the_United_States)


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Ever seen the inside of the new wolf exhibit? It's filled with anti hunting propaganda.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Didn't go inside, but we were there a few weeks ago and the two wolves they have look pathetic.


----------

